# [fbsplash] Failed to open the fbcon_decor control device

## davidshen84

Hi,

I have both gentoo kernel 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 and r8 installed on my sys. In r7 the fbsplash works fine. I can see the boot splash, and the background image after startup. But when I boot from r8 kernel, the background image is gone. I tried to use splash_manager to set the theme, but only got the following error:

  Failed to open the fbcon_decor control device

I have the /dev/fb0 file when boot from r8 kernel.

Both kernel are using the same root, so I think the overall system configuration is the same. And most probably, there's some thing wrong with the kernel.

----------

## davidshen84

 *davidshen84 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I have both gentoo kernel 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 and r8 installed on my sys. In r7 the fbsplash works fine. I can see the boot splash, and the background image after startup. But when I boot from r8 kernel, the background image is gone. I tried to use splash_manager to set the theme, but only got the following error:
> 
>   Failed to open the fbcon_decor control device
> ...

 

I solved my self. The CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR was somehow not set. I set it and the backgroud shows up.

----------

## Realnot

Hi, I have the same problem, but I haven't hunderstand how to solve. Where i can set CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR and how?

----------

## RtrentC

I also had the same problem. 

Look in Device Drivers -> Graphics support -> Console Display Driver Support -> (*) Support for Framebuffer console decorations

----------

